# I can`t login...



## Dim4ik (Mar 5, 2009)

I recently began to study freebsd. Made an effort commute interpritator on bash for me did not turn out from for absences of files. Next entering in the system under the user of root gives out an error: /usr/local/bin/bash: No such file or directory. Prompt me please how to correct this error. An user  is created only root.  
P.s.  sorry to my English)))


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 5, 2009)

Did you actually install bash? It is not installed by default.


----------



## Dim4ik (Mar 5, 2009)

this is  a problem that bush was not install. Now at an entrance system of trying to find him, as I understood. How I must return interpritator by default???


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 5, 2009)

I *seem* to understand that you installed bash as the root shell, without actually having bash installed. You will have to boot into single user mode, pick the suggested shell, run 'mount -a', and run 'chsh root', putting '/bin/csh' back as the root shell instead of '/usr/local/bin/bash'. If you meant something completely different, I'm going to watch Monty Python.


----------



## Dim4ik (Mar 5, 2009)

How to set intepritator by default, if can not I enter in the system???


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 5, 2009)

Boot in *single user mode*! Menu option *4*.


----------



## Dim4ik (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you for expls, that began to turn out, will continue tomorrow


----------

